

Ask HN: Software to merge two videos recordings of the same view - elvirs

hello,
I need a tool that could merge recordings of the same view by two separate cameras located at different angles and eliminate the object that appears to both cameras.
Imagine I want to record the classroom, whats on the blackboard to be more precise, but there is always a teacher walking between the cameras and the blackboard. 
If I locate two cameras in two different corners of the room under different angles from the blackboard so that each of them sees a the blackboard and the teacher but each of them will have different blind spots on the blackboard. 
when I combine the two views merging them on common region (part which both cameras can see) I will be able to get the view of entire blackboard.
please refer to this pic to understand what I mean *ttp://i56.tinypic.com/2reo08i.png
Is there any tool that can automatically do that?
thanks a lot
I really need this for my term project at the university
======
elvirs
anobody? no?

